# Diabetes in the news 26th January 2010



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2010)

*New drug for diabetics could end ordeal of daily insulin jabs *
A pill that can boost the body's own insulin production could banish daily jabs for millions of people with diabetes. The drug is about to be tested on 155 British patients as part of a trial that could transform treatment of the disease. Libby Dowling, Care Advisor quoted.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-diabetics-end-ordeal-daily-insulin-jabs.html


*Europe bans anti-obesity drug Reductil *
European Medicines Agency (EMEA) has recommended that appetite suppressant drug sibutramine, also known as Reductil, should neither be prescribed by doctors nor dispensed by pharmacists. The regulator has been conducting a safety review and has concluded the increased risks of heart attacks and strokes outweigh the benefits. Diabetes Uk mentioned; Caroline Butler quoted.

http://story.irishsun.com/index.php/ct/9/cid/88176adfdf246af5/id/593360/cs/1/


*Anger over Gordon Brown's failure to implement free prescriptions pledge *
Gordon Brown is facing a backlash from charities representing up to 15 million people with long-term health conditions after it emerged a promise to give them all free prescriptions islikely to be shelved until after the general election. The prime minister made the pledge to people with conditions such as asthma, heart disease, diabetes and depression in his speech at the Labour party conference in September 2008. Instead of implementing the change for all those patients, it is now expected to be included in the party's manifesto. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/jan/24/free-prescriptions-gordon-brown-protest


*One in five hospital patients has diabetes *
Soaring obesity levels have triggered record levels of the condition, which increases the risks of heart and kidney failure, and can result in blindness, nerve damage and amputations. The first ever diabetes audit of NHS hospitals has found that 20 per cent of patients on hospital wards are now suffering from the disease - twice the proportion previously estimated. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7061633/One-in-five-hospital-patients-has-diabetes.html


*Young diabetes sufferers 'at risk' of complications*
Thousands of young Scots who suffer diabetes are at risk of developing serious health complications because healthcare professionals and schools fail to listen to their needs or help them control their condition adequately, a charity has warned. Diabetes UK is calling for improved provision of and access to educational and psychological support for children and young people with diabetes. Diabetes UK mentioned; Jane-Claire Judson, Diabetes UK Scotland quoted.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...-sufferers-at-risk-of-complications-1.1001050


*Schools urged to support diabetics*
A diabetes charity has called for more support for children with the condition in schools. Diabetes UK claims in a new report that thousands of youngsters are left feeling they have nowhere to turn because medical professionals and schools don't always listen to their needs and help them control their diabetes. Diabetes UK mentioned; Jane-Claire Judson, Diabetes UK Scotland quoted.

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1576001?UserKey=


----------

